# The key to nice swirls



## dcornett (Mar 13, 2011)

has definetly got to be working at a thin trace   (you'd think I'd already know that) LOL!!
Here's another new scent for me, "blackberry sage"





smells super nice!!


----------



## dandelion (Mar 13, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Relle (Mar 13, 2011)

Those swirls turned out great, good contrast. The smell sounds good to, we need smellacomputer   . Might be a new invention.

Relle.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL! I'd be willing to invest in it. I've seen so many soaps on here that just about have you drooling, it'd be awsome to actually be able to "sniff" 'em.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 13, 2011)

Debra-

Those are gorgeous and I love the scent of blackberry sage. I have swirl envy now.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL! Thank you Hazel. I really like this scent too, it was one I had read good reviews on from peak, so I got it and the mediterranian fig (as well as a few I've already tried), I'd like to try the fig tomarrow.


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 13, 2011)

those look amazing!
I never get mine to look so muck alike  :?


----------



## rubyslippers (Mar 13, 2011)

What a fantastic swirl!  I'd say you've got the swirling technique mastered.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 13, 2011)

Echo ... Echo ... Echo ...

The swirls you have in that soap are amazing ... and so beautiful!  Plus the smell sounds divine!


----------



## MrsFusion (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh Debra, those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 13, 2011)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> those look amazing!
> I never get mine to look so muck alike  :?



Me neither, this batch just kinda  surpised me. LOL

Thanks everyone for the great complements.    After the last few batches, swirled at a thick trace, and the color portion just kinda laying in layers, I was due a good one. LOL


----------



## my2scents (Mar 13, 2011)

I love the really curly whirlies, those are pretty.
Was it a tray mold?


----------



## dcornett (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks my2scents, I used a log mold, did ips, and worked at thin trace.


----------



## tomara (Mar 13, 2011)

rubyslippers said:
			
		

> What a fantastic swirl!  I'd say you've got the swirling technique mastered.



I second that!!  Just awesome.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you Tomara!!!


----------



## AmyW (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous swirls!! Total swirl envy  I wish I could smell it!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Amy!


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow I am having to pick my tongue up off the floor, seriously I would say that is the most beautiful swirl I have every seen.............Drop dead gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## dubnica (Mar 13, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Wow I am having to pick my tongue up off the floor, seriously I would say that is the most beautiful swirl I have every seen.............Drop dead gorgeous!!!!!!!!



I second that.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful!  The color and the swirl are amazing!  Great job!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you all so much!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 14, 2011)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 14, 2011)

Really, really lovely swirl.  :wink:


----------



## krissy (Mar 14, 2011)

WOW :shock: those swirls are fabulous!!


----------



## peechee (Mar 14, 2011)

o those are divine!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks you all sooooo much, it makes you feel like you've sure accomplished something good when you recieve compliments by some of the greatest soapers on the planet!!


----------



## ewenique (Mar 21, 2011)

I love those purple swirls!  Beautiful technique!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks ewenique, I really was due a good swirl. LOL


----------

